# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  Tenor Guitar tuned to GDAE, is it worth it?

## Em Tee

I am trying to decide on picking up a Pono tenor guitar bodied OM or an actual tenor guitar tuned like an OM. I know this is highly subjective, but what are the pros and cons of a tenor tuned to gdae? For reference, I play rhythm with a ukulele player so I need an instrument that isn't muddy sounding with chords as that is primarily what it will be used for.

Thanks for your advice.

----------

CWRoyds, 

s11141827

----------


## fox

I don’t have any statistics but it seems to me GDAE is the more popular tuning...in recent years anyway.
I also think that a lots of folk change the tuning around, pretty simple to do with only four strings.

----------

s11141827

----------


## AndyV

Standard tenor tuning is CGDA, though so-called Chicago tuning, DGBE seems to be gaining popularity as six string players don't have to adjust so much.

Sorry I can't answer your question.

What about tuning four strings of a six string, capo'd to scale and tuned GDAE? Play with your uke friend and see what you think.

----------

DavidKOS, 

s11141827

----------


## Jess L.

> ... what are the pros and cons of a tenor tuned to gdae? For reference, I play *rhythm with a ukulele player* so I need an instrument that isn't muddy sounding with *chords* as that is *primarily what it will be used for*. ...


Please pardon me for being dense,  :Redface:  but I guess I'm curious as to why use a GDAE tenor guitar just to play chords on.  :Confused:  Aren't regular guitars (or a tenor in guitar tuning) more suited to chord work on long scale instruments, or is that just a popular misconception I've acquired somehow?  

Seems to me the great *advantage to GDAE* tuning (particularly for long-neck instruments) is for single-note harmony stuff and/or melody - (IMO) that's where GDAE really shines,  :Mandosmiley:  and it lets you do stuff *easily* that would (IMO) be difficult in some other tuning. Flatpicking fiddle tunes in GDAE, super easy  :Mandosmiley:  because that's the tuning that those tunes evolved on and/or were designed for, no awkward string crossings or other nuisances. But full chords on GDAE long scale instruments such as tenor guitar, I just don't see the "why" of it... it's going to end up sounding about the same as a regular guitar anyway, isn't it? 

That said, every instrument I have here is tuned in 5ths (except the 5-string banjo), I have no standard tuned guitars whatsoever, but in my case I don't play full chords anyway because I have too much arthritis to fret more than a couple of strings at once... so the best I can do is double-stops (and simple arpeggios etc) which work great on GDAE instruments. 

Also, isn't your uke player pretty much already covering the rhythm section without the tenor guitar? Or is the desire to add a tenor guitar because of wanting to obtain *more volume* in the rhythm section by duplicating the uke player's chord-playing role? If so, maybe a guitar-tuned baritone uke would work just as well, they're arguably more 'designed' for chord work (and usually at a lower cost as well, which can be a nice bonus).

----------

s11141827

----------


## ProfChris

FWIW I'm experimenting with a baritone uke tuned GDAE, which is close to what you are after but with nylon strings of course. Chords are really muddy, though of course steel strings would give a bit more sparkle.

For rhythm supporting a uke player (which is what I am primarily) I'd prefer a tenor guitar in GDBE. That gives nice, full chords without infringing on the uke's tonal space (unless you go up the neck). I also have a tenor banjo in CGDA, and that works less well with uke if you play chords - the high notes are up in the uke's space, and the low C string is a bit thuddy.

----------

Em Tee

----------


## Hypoxia

> Seems to me the great *advantage to GDAE* tuning (particularly for long-neck instruments) is for single-note harmony stuff and/or melody - (IMO) that's where GDAE really shines,  and it lets you do stuff *easily* that would (IMO) be difficult in some other tuning. Flatpicking fiddle tunes in GDAE, super easy  because that's the tuning that those tunes evolved on and/or were designed for, no awkward string crossings or other nuisances. But full chords on GDAE long scale instruments such as tenor guitar, I just don't see the "why" of it... it's going to end up sounding about the same as a regular guitar anyway, isn't it?


 Could be that OP is not familiar with standard guitar tuning or the 'Chicago' subset that turns a fifths instrument into a big bright 'ukulele. OM tuning is G2 D3 A3 E4; tenor tuning is C3 G3 D4 A4, a fifth higher and thus brighter. IMHO any instrument can be made to sound muddy if strung clumsily and some axes sound muddy almost no matter how they're strung, like my cheap Soviet mando.

I agree that fifths instruments are great for melodic work. A standard guitar needs two extra strings for two extra notes. Many basic chords can be formed on four strings; many more chords are easier on six strings tuned fourths-and-a-third. But I often tune GDAD on mandolin or CGAG on mandola for chords+melody work difficult or impossible or dumb on an EADGBE guitar. If OP is facile with tenor chords in his favored playing then brightness vs depth drives the CGDA vs GDAE decision

----------

DavidKOS, 

Em Tee

----------


## Em Tee

I don't know how to play guitar. lol And yes, I prefer GDAE because CGDA is a brighter tone than I am looking for. Thanks for the helpful responses!

In regards to accompanying the uke player, she picks lead. She wants me to play with her but I play mando instruments/instruments tuned in 5ths. I don't want to have to learn a whole new instrument/tuning as I have only been playing the mandolin and octave mandolin for a year as it is. Hope this clarifies some things.

----------


## Jess L.

> ... In regards to accompanying the uke player, she picks lead. ...


Oh ok I see, I was confused, I somehow thought you were _both_ playing rhythm. My bad, sorry! 




> I don't know how to play guitar. ... I play mando instruments/instruments tuned in 5ths. I don't want to have to learn a whole new instrument/tuning ...


Got it. I'm the same way.

----------

Em Tee

----------


## bsfloyd

I believe GDAD is another one gaining popularity - a bit of a droning affect which can be useful for rhythm work.  There is a series of tenor guitar videos on Youtube with this tuning.  I forget the players name off hand, sorry.  Nonetheless, I think the variation of tunings are quite plentiful.

----------

Em Tee

----------


## Em Tee

To do tunings like gdae or gdad will I need to reinforce the bridge? File the nut? Can I just swap out the strings and call it a day?

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

I love tenor guitars, and have some information about how to get a tenor guitar set up for GDAD/GDAE, and a few lessons on GDAD on my website: http://www.tenorguitarlessons.com/ge...-tenor-guitar/

I love tenor guitars for their warmth and ability to strum like a six string guitar, while I love OMs for their "gutsy-er" sound, a little more punchy, but don't hold up as well to strumming guitar style (though cross picking sounds great).

Thanks,
Baron

----------

Em Tee, 

Frolicks, 

gortnamona

----------


## bsfloyd

Sorry Baron - your name was the name I was trying to remember in my post above.  I enjoy your videos!

----------

Baron Collins-Hill

----------


## bsfloyd

> To do tunings like gdae or gdad will I need to reinforce the bridge? File the nut? Can I just swap out the strings and call it a day?


In most cases, you should be good to go with string swapping.  I see no need to reinforce the bridge.  Depending on the gage of strings you use, little to no nut work may be needed.

----------

Em Tee

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

> Sorry Baron - your name was the name I was trying to remember in my post above.  I enjoy your videos!


No problem! I am honored!

Thanks,
Baron

----------


## jesserules

> , I prefer GDAE because CGDA is a brighter tone than I am looking for. .


????

CGDA is a lower tuning than GDAE.  I don't get how it can sound "brighter"?

----------


## Em Tee

> ????
> 
> CGDA is a lower tuning than GDAE.  I don't get how it can sound "brighter"?


octave tuning so gdae down an octave

----------


## bbcee

Hi Em Tee,
It's also going to depend on the scale length of the tenor as to how it will "take" to GDAE. I think the longer scaled instruments tend to sound warmer. Anyway, strings are cheap, why not just get the gauges correct for the Pono's scale length & give it a try?

My Harmony 1201T (23" scale) has never been in CGDA, and sounds great to me. I've been playing lots lately in GDAD, thanks to Baron's advice, and doubling the rhythm with mandola. And I never play full chords on either, I love the droney sound of the open strings ringing with the fretted notes, and full chords tend to sound muddy.

I just posted this to the Newbies Forum, which uses GDAD tenor & normal mandola as the rhythm bed (post 41). It will give you an idea of what *mine* sounds like behind a melody instrument. Pardon the singing! HTH.

----------

Em Tee

----------


## Em Tee

I was thinking of picking up an Ibanez AVT1. I like the size and sound of them. Not sure what their scale length is though. I've got a belly on me and am fairly short. I think that the larger Blueridge will provide some logistical difficulties. Ah, well, it takes all kinds, right?

----------


## bruce.b

I love tenor guitar tuned GDAE. It’s my primary instrument. While I mostly play fiddle tunes, chords also sound great on mine. It’s a 21.25” scale, one of Herb Taylor’s. I had one tuned CGDA, but I never played it. The Blueridge tenor sounds good in GDAE. It’s not a large guitar so I doubt you’ll have a problem with one.

----------


## djweiss

I've got a number of 4 and 5 string tenors, and tune them all to either GDAE or FCGD (or FCGDA).  I think they all sound better in the lower register as compared to CGDA.

----------


## jefflester

> I was thinking of picking up an Ibanez AVT1. I like the size and sound of them. Not sure what their scale length is though. I've got a belly on me and am fairly short. I think that the larger Blueridge will provide some logistical difficulties. Ah, well, it takes all kinds, right?


A quick Google search indicates the Ibanez scale length is 22.84", so basically the same as the Blueridge.

----------


## Em Tee

It's not the scale length but the size of the body. Blueridge appears much larger than the ibanez but I am going by videos and photos so who knows?

----------


## bruce.b

If the Ibanez body is a lot smaller than the Blueridge I’d be cautious about buying it to tune down to GDAE. It may not handle it well, particularly the G string. i had a Kala that I thought sounded great tuned CGDA, but it did not sound good in GDAE.

----------

Em Tee

----------


## dburtnett

I also am primarily a tenor player, have guitars strung both CGDA (smaller bodied, shorter scale) and GDAE (the bigger boys). When playing with others I almost always prefer GDAE,,, For couch picking I love the little ones. 

When at a celtic session I sometimes tune GDAD thanks to Baron's terrific videos at http://www.tenorguitarlessons.com/ge...-tenor-guitar/  Old time jams seem to work better in GDAE, YMMV

----------

Em Tee

----------


## Em Tee

Thanks for all the advice. Y'all have been very helpful. I am gonna go with the blueridge!

----------

fox

----------


## colorado_al

> Thanks for all the advice. Y'all have been very helpful. I am gonna go with the blueridge!


I think that's a good move. I just picked up a second Blueridge tenor and played it in CGDA for a few days. It is fun, but I prefer the deeper sound of GDAE, and I can always capo up if I want to be in tenor/mandola tuning. I just filed the nut slots yesterday and strung it with 14, 22, 32, 45. Sounds great! I like the 14 as the single E string, vs the pair of 12 I use on my other Blueridge that has 8 strings. I think a pair of 14 would bee too much for comfortable fretting. I'm still thinking I might convert it to 8 string, but I'll keep it as a 4 string for the next month or so to see if I like it.

----------


## Em Tee

Do I need to file down the nut to be able to tune GDAE?

----------


## Patrick S

> Do I need to file down the nut to be able to tune GDAE?


I use the John Pearse .013 -.042 set on my Blueridge and did not have to file the nut. Seems like the nut was actually slotted for the heavier gauge octave strings. 

Good call on getting the Blueridge! I have been very impressed with my BR-40T since getting it two years ago.

----------

Em Tee

----------


## colorado_al

You could certainly try it with the nut slots the way they are. If you have difficulty tuning or staying in tune, it might be from strings binding on the nut slots. Or if it intonates sharp, you might need to open up the slots a bit. But you may as well try it without modification first.

----------

Em Tee

----------


## Tim N

I had the Blueridge BR40T, and initially strung it up for GDAE,. It works, but is only satisfactory if you pay attention to your string gauges, and the best man to advise you on that is FOX who liked your previous post! (#25) Most of all, you'll need a reasonably heavy gauge G string, or it'll flop around. Some sets sold as suitable for GDAE have a G string that is too light unless you have a longer scale length (and thus greater tension) than the BR40T. Hope you get sorted!
P.S. I have to confess, I sold my Blueridge in order to finance a mandolin.... :Whistling:

----------

Em Tee, 

fox

----------


## Cornfield

One of my tenor guitars, a mid 30's National resonator, is tuned GDAE while the other two are tuned CGDA. I like the sound of open chords for some songs. Right now  A luthier friend restrung it and made adjustments to the nut so that intonation is very good. 
I am working more with closed chords so it is not getting much use.

----------


## Steve Ostrander

I owned a Blueridge TG40 for a while and tuned it GDAE because I didn't want to learn tenor banjo chords, use a capo or transpose. I had to have the nut filed and even after setup it had intonation issues. Also, the G string seemed a little floppy. I used John Pearse tenor guitar strings. 

I found that playing in a trio with another guitar player, the TG got lost, not only in volume competing against a D-28, but also in range. The two were just too similar, whereas my mandolin stands out and above the standard guitar range. The same thing happened with my TC OM. We all agreed that the mandolin fit in and enhanced better. It was an experiment.....

But perhaps with the uke, none of that will be an issue. I'm only relating my experience, YMMV, and I hope it works out well for you.

----------


## varmonter

well I can't speak for everyone but for me being
a mandolin player for 35 years and just buying a tenor
guitar.. gdae is a shorter learning curve.

----------


## MsRutaRutabaga

As the owner of both a Blueridge tenor tuned GDAE and a Pono guitar-body octave (and a Rigel A+ mandolin), I so understand the "learning curve" portion of your question. My experience: I turned to the tenor in order to command a little more attention as a soloist at open mics. Loved playing it, altho' it was a bit of a stretch. Loved getting the bass feeling I had missed from my guitar playing days. Loved its bell-like tone. But then my head was turned by the Pono octave video made by Kilin Reece. Bought one. Everything you hear in that video is what you will hear when you play a Pono. The Blueridge sits in its case. The Rigel glares at me from the wall. YMMV

----------

Em Tee

----------


## s11141827

This lower tuning actually allows you to get a much deeper & mellower jazzy Guitar sound out of it w/ John Pearse 450 Tenor Guitar Strings (gauges 13, 20w, 30w, 42w). Autumn Leaves works great in this lower tuning:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPXDdP79SbU

----------


## fox

Your are like a bloody parrot but in any case CGDA is fantastic for Autumn Leaves !

----------

Harley Marty, 

Jill McAuley, 

Monte Barnett, 

pheffernan

----------


## rdelyser

Hello all.  A little late to this thread, but here goes.  Aquila makes strings for fifths tuning on a concert ukulele tuned CGDA (31U Nylgut).  If you use these strings on a baritone ukulele (they are long enough) you can tune to GDAE (OM tuning).  I tried it on my Pono AB and it works fine with a great ukulele tone.

----------

